# revdep & gnome-python-desktop

## funkoolow

salve gente,

da ieri, dopo che per qualche motivo oscuro mi si è impicciato il sistema (l'ultima cosa che ho fatto è stato un emerge -uDN world piuttosto corposo che poi non ho seguito), il revdep-rebuild non riesce a compilarmi i pacchetti che mi segnala come broken, riportandomi, per il pacchetto gnome-python-desktop quanto segue:

```
checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.0... no

*** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...

*** The test program compiled, but did not run. This usually means

*** that the run-time linker is not finding GTK+ or finding the wrong

*** version of GTK+. If it is not finding GTK+, you'll need to set your

*** LD_LIBRARY_PATH environment variable, or edit /etc/ld.so.conf to point

*** to the installed location  Also, make sure you have run ldconfig if that

*** is required on your system

***

*** If you have an old version installed, it is best to remove it, although

*** you may also be able to get things to work by modifying LD_LIBRARY_PATH

configure: error: maybe you want the gtk-gnome-1-2 branch?

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.18.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.18.0/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.18.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   70:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   66:  Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc'

 *       ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.18.0/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

ho provato a proseguire un pò nel riaggiustamento del sistema cercando di capire come fare ma sembra che tra l'altro mi si sia spaccata in piu pezzi la libreria libGL.so.1 e metà delle applicazioni tra cui gnome, firefox, thunderbird non vanno più.

stavo pensando di lanciare un revdep-rebuild --library libGL.so.1 ma sembra che mi metta in coda circa 5685679673 pacchetti, nel frattempo c'è qualche suggerimento?

grazie!

----------

## riverdragon

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.0... no
> 
> ...

 Prova a lanciare un env-update e poi a ricompilare x11-libs/gtk+.

----------

## funkoolow

```
/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.1/gtk/.libs/lt-gtk-query-immodules-2.0: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [gtk.immodules] Error 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.1/modules/input'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.1/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   gtk+-2.12.1-r2.ebuild, line  114:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "compile failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   gtk+-2.12.1-r2.ebuild, line  114:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "compile failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

ancora una volta, sembra che il problema sia la libreria libGL...

----------

## riverdragon

Da me leggo questo:

```
tommi@tomnote /usr/lib $ ll libGL*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     41  4 dic 19:24 libGLcore.so -> //usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    711  4 dic 19:24 libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     37  4 dic 19:24 libGL.so -> //usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    752 13 nov 12:27 libGLU.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     11 13 nov 12:27 libGLU.so -> libGLU.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     20 13 nov 12:27 libGLU.so.1 -> libGLU.so.1.3.060502

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     20 13 nov 12:27 libGLU.so.1.3 -> libGLU.so.1.3.060502

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 534096 13 nov 12:27 libGLU.so.1.3.060502

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     11 13 nov 12:27 libGLw.so -> libGLw.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     15 13 nov 12:27 libGLw.so.1 -> libGLw.so.1.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     15 13 nov 12:27 libGLw.so.1.0 -> libGLw.so.1.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  10572 13 nov 12:27 libGLw.so.1.0.0
```

ovvero: nessun file "libGL.so.1" ma solo "libGL.so", ed è fornito dal driver Nvidia.

Guarda cosa ti ritorna il comando eselect opengl list e con il comando eselect opengl set <boh> reimposta i link corretti. Altrimenti prova a reinstallare i driver, o qualunque pacchetto che fornisce quella libreria lì.

----------

